# Chin Na



## LegLockGuy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello.

I want to know some stuff about Chin Na. How is it different from lets say Japanese Jujutsu locks, Hapkido locks, and BJJ locks? Is Chin Na standing and ground? I've heard more brutal then many other joint locking systems, is that true?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2007)

Well some of the Chinese translates as muscle and tendon tearing, or is it ripping. It is plain nasty and most of it is not for competition fights because I imagine some of it would get you kicked out of the ring. 

It is rather brutal in some applications and in others it is no different than any Japanese or Korean style or BJJ. 

And it works standing up or on the ground. It is used to counter wrestling and it is used to lock someone and stop them from kicking a punching.

As one Sifu once explained to me it was made for war so the philosophy behind it is you lock them kill them and move on. 

If you want a book that discusses it at length Dr Yang has a good one on Qinna


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 28, 2007)

Qinna is an integral part of the art I have been taught and breaks down into the following categories:

Misplacing the Bone
Dividing the Muscle
Combinations of the above two
Grasping the Muscle
Sealing the Breath and Vein

The techniques are also chained together to allow an understanding of flow from one technique to the next in case of counters.

I was very surprised when I first saw Jet Li in Once Upon A Time In China 2 demonstrating the first chain in the same fashion that I learnt it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Qinna is an integral part of the art I have been taught and breaks down into the following categories:
> 
> Misplacing the Bone
> Dividing the Muscle
> ...


 
I know, Qinna is just plain nasty by description.... isn't it great 

The very first book I ever read about Qinna many years ago was Dr Yang, I before his updated version and it is the only CMA book to date that made me cringe. But it you train it as you do it is very effective.

And I have yet to see Jet Li's Once Upon a Time in China 2, I will have to check that out.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 28, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I know, Qinna is just plain nasty by description.... isn't it great
> 
> The very first book I ever read about Qinna many years ago was Dr Yang, I before his updated version and it is the only CMA book to date that made me cringe. But it you train it as you do it is very effective.
> 
> And I have yet to see Jet Li's Once Upon a Time in China 2, I will have to check that out.


 

Dr Yang's book is a thing of exquisite, torturous beauty to be sure.

The technique demonstrated by Jet in the movie are those that are used to defend against a grab to the head or hair fron the front, by the way.


----------



## Shotochem (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi All,

I have recently taken a seminar on Chin Na.  It seemed the same yet very different than the Japanese jitsus that I have learned.  

It may have been equal in brutality but I found that it required much less strenght than that push pull circular japanese feel.  It seemed to flow more and required much less effort to work effectively.

As for pain.....they both hurt.  Just the Chin-Na was a different kind of pain not the sharp tingly kind but that stretchy twisty like you are being dislocated and stretched kind.  

I hope to take a class or 2 a few times a month time permitting.  Hopefully I will be able to learn some more good stuff and at the very least explain what I just typed a little more eloquently. :wink1: 

                                                                      -Marc-


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 2, 2007)

Also the first scene in "Fists of Legend" is a pretty good example.

Jeff


----------



## Brother John (May 27, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Hello.
> 
> I want to know some stuff about Chin Na. How is it different from lets say Japanese Jujutsu locks, Hapkido locks, and BJJ locks? Is Chin Na standing and ground? I've heard more brutal then many other joint locking systems, is that true?


Here is a series of clips of a Chin-Na master.
*LINK*
Your Brother
John


----------



## East Winds (May 27, 2007)

I really felt for Yang Jwing Ming's student in that clip!!!!:erg:

OUCH!!!!!!! Really showing Chin Na at its vicious best.

Very best wishes


----------



## Nobody (May 27, 2007)

Yea when they do that tearing the tendon thing it just don't hurt it sends you in to straight out fear for the level of damage you are about to have to live with.  So i have to disagree here with it fees like Jiujitsu's.



			
				Shotochem said:
			
		

> I have recently taken a seminar on Chin Na. It seemed the same yet very different than the Japanese jitsus that I have learned.


 
It is very fear based feeling as in jiujitsu it si more like owe which direction should i move, there is no movement in chin na.  Also, there is a flesh tearing practice only in Chin Na not taught anywhere Else which is just interesting to me.

Also i always thought it was funny how the UFC an Gracies never tried to fight a person with Chin Na an they made there rules so you could not do most of the Chin Na in the ring.


----------



## Yeti (May 30, 2007)

Brother John said:


> Here is a series of clips of a Chin-Na master.
> *LINK*
> Your Brother
> John


 
Great Link! Thanks.
Dr. Yang is truly amazing. 
Steel Tiger is right...his books are a thing of beauty!


----------



## profesormental (May 30, 2007)

Greetings!

Yes Chin Na is quite practical for controlling and manipulating attackers. I was taught and I teach my students sequences that end in KO after a brutal manipulation.

Just to be merciful... LOL

Great vids of Dr. Yang.

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

Brother John said:


> Here is a series of clips of a Chin-Na master.
> *LINK*
> Your Brother
> John


 
Many years ago - I attended a Qinna seminar of Dr Yang's, yup he is good and yup it hurts.

I also attended a push hands seminar of his and while doing push hands with him he dropped me with qinna. 

Again - Yup, he is good at it.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 30, 2007)

Those were great.  Looks very painful. How about this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js3u1P6UjMg&mode=related&search=


----------

